# Building Sizes



## ThePhantom (Apr 10, 2020)

I'm trying to plan out my island and I think it would be helpful to know the sizes of buildings like villagers' houses, my house, Nook's Cranny, the Museum, inclines, bridges, etc. Does anyone happen to know off the top of their heads what they are? I think villagers' houses are 3x4 but not completely sure. I'll edit this post as people reply.

*Sizes (Width x Length)*
Player's House: 3x5
Villagers' Homes: 3x4
Ables' Shop: 4x5
Nook's Cranny: 4x7
Museum: 4x7


Thank you to *roundfrog* for sharing his reference sheet!


roundfrog said:


> I did this for my own reference. Brown is actual "building", green is "blank space" where flowers/items can't be placed.


----------



## Paradise (Apr 10, 2020)

There needs to be a guide for this because I had this issue not too long ago haha. Like I wanted to terraform a specific area for specific building but needed to know how many blocks a building took up. I'm sure soon someone smart will come up with a guide for that hahaha.


----------



## Fey (Apr 10, 2020)

I can add that the length (side to side, not front to back) of Able’s is 5 spaces, and Nook’s Canny 7 spaces. 

The width might have been the same for both—around 4 spaces—but I’m not sure.


----------



## ThePhantom (Apr 10, 2020)

Paradise said:


> There needs to be a guide for this because I had this issue not too long ago haha. Like I wanted to terraform a specific area for specific building but needed to know how many blocks a building took up. I'm sure soon someone smart will come up with a guide for that hahaha.



I agree! I can edit the original post and make a list of things as people reply. I feel like it would be helpful to have all of this info in one place haha.



Fey said:


> I can add that the length (side to side, not front to back) of Able’s is 5 spaces, and Nook’s Canny 7 spaces.
> 
> The width might have been the same for both—around 4 spaces—but I’m not sure.



This is helpful! I'll add it to the OP.


----------



## roundfrog (Apr 10, 2020)

I did this for my own reference. Brown is actual "building", green is "blank space" where flowers/items can't be placed.


----------



## ThePhantom (Apr 10, 2020)

roundfrog said:


> I did this for my own reference. Brown is actual "building", green is "blank space" where flowers/items can't be placed.



This is AMAZING! Thank you so much for sharing!


----------

